# Flat Roof Replacement Quote Questions



## rocketmahn (Jan 2, 2006)

I have a 600sq ft flat roof, which has a black asphalt top and is leaking, needs replacement. I live in South Louisiana where it is hot, but it is winter now and now is when the job will be done.

I have a couple quotes from contractors, when I looked into it, they were quoting different ways of putting on the roof. I will list them here.

1. Remove/replace roof with a new SBS modified granual surface built up roofing system with new aluminum perimeter trim. Remove debris, no woodwork is included (No mention of any guarantee!) I believe this is the roll down kind of bitumen roof, it does not state it. $4,925

2. Remove/replace roof roof, instal 20 year type modified bitumen grandule surface roof ,black or white, nerw aluminum gravel guard glashing. Materials and labor guaranteed 2 years ====> upon questioning this guy, it is not the roll down bitumen roof. It includes nail base sheet, 2 ply mop type Fiberglass felt, hot tar, mud bit, hot tar (I think in that order from bottom up). $1,875

3. Similar to #2: remove/replace, stallin roof with organic base with membrane which are 2ply fiberglass felt mop down, modified bitumen mop down, gravel guards. This is a 20 year roof, guaranteed 12 years labor and materials $2,575

The guys in #2 and #3, say that roll down multiply bitumen doesn't work in this south louisiana climate, and they don't want to torch anything it appears. #1 is on vacation so I can't call him.

Do you guys know what I should do? I clearly have 2 different types of roofs being quoted it seems, I don't know where to go.

Thanks Rocketmahn


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

They all seem to be modified bitumen roofs with a two ply solid mopped base (no glaze coat) and nailed bottom slip sheet.

I would definitely not want to go with aluminum gravel stop. The guy that called it trim...well...he sounds like a jackass cuz the metal anchors the roof edge as well as flashes down the perimeter.

SBS modified bitumen and APP modified bitumen will both las 20 years if properly installed in this configuration *if *you have a recover board or sheet insulation under it.

If the second guy doesnt specify the EXCACT configuration of the roof, and install as such, I think he will rip you off. This is a common tactic used by lowballers to make an attractive price, yet underperforming roof. He probably does not want to be specific because he knows if he gets caught with his hand in the cookie jar, he never listed specifics (and can put down whatever he wants), and it will take two decades to see if it will actually last 20 years.

All modified bitumen comes in rolls. Ask them why torch applied modified bitumen doesnt work in LA climate...I cant wait to hear this. 

If I had to pick, I would probably go with #3, and tell him *he needs the fire rated modified to achieve a 20 year rating.* What manufacturer are they using?


----------

